# UK gaming industry to slump? Wot of the jobs tied to it



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

I was reading Digital spy, and apparently the external investment in privately operated UK developers has dropped by 60% since 2008. 

Employment is also down by 4% across the sector, with 15% of studios going out of business between July 2008 and July 2009.

The continuing "brain drain" of UK-based talent to emerging industries such as Canada, Germany and South Korea,can't be good either. 

If this continues, NESTA predicts that the UK could slip to the sixth-placed global industry by 2010.

hmmmm what about all IT jobs tied to it? I mean ok it wont all be in one massive migrate, but even the gradual loss will hurt the economy.


----------

